
Ask HN: Will the software industry come out of Covid-19 stronger or weaker? - bryanwb
Will the software industry be weaker or stronger 12-18 months?
======
elviejo
Well for starters we should see an uptake in remote work positions. Now that
software companies have been forced to test it for 3 months... They hopefully
won't go back to the old way of doing business.

Or companies that already did remote work have been able to continue to
operate as close to normal as possible.

------
mattbgates
Software in our industry will continue to exist until the Internet dies or the
last human does. Pretty sure it's going to get stronger. I'm starting my
second project in quarantine.

